# Heeeeloo



## violet1991

Hiya everyone, 
Name's Violet, Melody Mousery Stud! I'm 17 and i'm in shropshire  I breed argente and hobby mice!

Vi xx

p.s. Dom love the new forum style!!!


----------



## violet1991

think we could have the quick reply box back? thats the only thing i have, it looks ace otherwise, well done ALL involved!

vi x


----------



## XxFaexX

and me i chose it! lol i dont want dom taking all the credit! i put in as much hard work and had 2 listen 2 dom tapping away til 3am!


----------



## violet1991

lol post have all got muggled up hehe

vi xx


----------



## Mark

Hiya!


----------



## Ruthy

How ya diddlin?


----------



## DomLangowski

Welcome Vi, Im working on a quick reply box for ya, Its not as simple as just turning it on unforuntally


----------



## XxFaexX

Welcome


----------



## violet1991

Ruthy said:


> How ya diddlin?


good thanks  just had mass clean out!

vi xx


----------



## Ruthy

Yeah, I just cleaned out too!


----------

